
Donna Strickland becomes the third woman to receive the Nobel Prize in Physics - okket
https://twitter.com/NobelPrize/status/1047074159703052291
======
okket
It is sad that she didn't have a Wikipedia page, or it was deleted and
revived, until the announcement. Seeing her prior awards it does not make much
sense why she did not have a page.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Donna_Strickland&...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Donna_Strickland&action=history)

